
Postgres for ladies - DataPrivacy
http://www.amazon.com/Postgres-For-Ladies-Nicholas-Collier/dp/1523349263
======
craigkerstiens
This is a complete plagiarism of another popular Postgres book -
[https://www.syncfusion.com/resources/techportal/details/eboo...](https://www.syncfusion.com/resources/techportal/details/ebooks/postgres).
The title an author appear to be auto-generated as there's 28 other similar
books that are a complete plagiarism of the original.

------
riordan
I hope I'm not alone in saying: BURN. IT. ALL. DOWN.

